# Car tax



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

In the Property section of this site is another Forum i have just found there is a post about car tax. Anybody have any comments as this subject is one i have not seen before.

Peter

import tax car portugal

but you dont have to import your car.
the tax office has an 'estrangeiro' tax, which they dont tell you about - and under european law the portuguese govt. is acting illegally insisting that foreigners pay so much to import. the european standard fee is something like 49 euros! 

portuguese law states that foreign cars can be here up to 6 months per year. european law states that any european registered car can be in any european country as long as you wish - is crazy that the laws dont match!

a uk car can be taxed in portugal (as estrangeiro tax, if the tax office argues, tell them you are in portugal 5 months a year, and in spain, france etc the rest, so you WANT to tax it here), and can be tested for safety in portugal (IPO), and abbeygate will insure a uk car in portugal with portuguese IPO and tax.
__________________


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Peter
I don´t know if that will work over here. The Portuguese government, have some particular rules regarding cars. If you buy a new car in Portugal, you pay the price of the vehicle with the vehicle tax on the top, (generally a few thousand Euros), plus 20% V.A.T on the top of all that. It seems that the Portuguese government has been bucked for a few years, regarding that vehicle tax, but the Portuguese say that, until the E.U fine about it doesn´t go higher than the money they collect with that tax, they will not comply with the E.U. ruling about it. Also, I don´t know how updated is that site, because it was 6 month´s you could be over here with a foreign reg vehicle, but by law you had to pay Portuguese road tax for the last 3, if you wanted to be legal. Now, can´t say it for sure, but the information I had about that matter a few months ago, you was only aloud 3 months, a year, in this country with a foreign reg vehicle. I will ask a Portuguese friend of mine to give a call to the Portuguese D.V.L.A to clarify that, and I will let you know. 
John999


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you get hold of the Portugal news this week, you will see that all this nonsense is coming to an end. Double taxation will cease to exist and you should even be able to claim back the tax you have paid to import your vehicle.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Silvers. I will keep an eye on it, and when I get back I will double check it with DVLA


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Peter and all
As promised, this is what I find out
Bad news regarding car tax, this is showing how is going to be:

IVA sobre o imposto automóvel será abolido mas os consumidores não vão beneficiar 
O Governo prepara-se para alterar a legislação sobre a tributação automóvel para que o Imposto sobre o Valor Acrescentado (IVA) deixe de incidir sobre o Imposto sobre Veículos (ISV), o tributo que substituiu o antigo Imposto Automóvel.

Uma alteração que não terá, no entanto, qualquer benefício sobre o preço dos automóveis já que a ideia do Governo é manter o nível da tributação total inalterado.

As alterações que o Governo se prepara para efectuar resultam não de uma opção de política, mas de um processo que foi aberto pela Comissão Europeia a Portugal em Julho de 2007 por considerar que a incidência do IVA sobre o ISV é ilegal. Não por haver uma incidência do IVA sobre outro imposto já que isso também acontece na tributação dos combustíveis, por exemplo, mas porque considera que o ISV é um imposto de matrícula que os concessionários automóveis pagam em nome do futuro proprietário e, como tal, não pode fazer parte da base tributável do IVA, tal como previsto na sexta directiva do IVA.

So… basically they only changing the name of the things but it will still be the same
I am sure that silvers will be able to get a translation for that, and like him many others also. The advice is; nothing will change for now. Do your homework right, before you take someone’s opinion about legal matters, make sure you confirm with governments institutions before you take anything for granted 
John999


----------

